# 106 scan of Italian Magazine



## pienpi (15 Okt. 2008)

*Martina Colombari @ Max Italy 10/08 x12


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ilary Blasi @ Vanity Fair Italy 10/08 x7


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ludmilla Radchenko @ Maxim Italy 10/08 x16


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Nicole Grimaudo @ Max Italy 10/08 x4


 

 

 

 

Cristina Chiabotto x1


 

Donne Assassine


 

Elisabetta Canalis x1


 

Federica Pellegrini x1


 

Miriam Leone x1


 

Monica Bellucci x1


 

Penelope Cruz @ Max Italy 10/08 x1


 

Eva Mendes x5


 

 

 

 

 

Ivanka Trump @ Max Italy 10/08 x4


 

 

 

 

Kate Perry @ Max Italy 10/08 x4


 

 

Charlize Theron x2


 

 

Anne Hathaway @ Vanity Fair Italy 10/08 x1


 

Gisele Bundchen x1


 

Gwyneth Paltrow x2


 

 

Isabeli Fontana x1


 

Mischa Barton x1


 

Natalie Portman x1


 

Cotton Club ads. x1


 

Tezenis Lingerie/Underwear - Catalogo 2008 x17


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*


.zip: http://www.mediafire.com/?wzjjx0mm11z


----------



## Tokko (16 Okt. 2008)

Great Scans.:thumbup:

Thanks for posting pienpi.


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Dez. 2009)

Danke für den Mix :thumbup::thx:


----------



## knappi (4 Dez. 2010)

*TOLLE SAMMLUNG!!!!!*

Vielen DANK für diese super Kollektion!

GeUsS
Knappi


----------



## Gismu1704 (8 Dez. 2010)

danke schön


----------



## Punisher (8 Dez. 2010)

super Scans :thx:


----------



## Rolli (8 Dez. 2010)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------

